# Spero Dedes said to be replacing Joel Meyers as Lakers' TV announcer



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Lakers would not comment on media reports that team television play-by-play announcer Joel Meyers will be replaced by radio play-by-play announcer Spero Dedes at the end of the season.
> 
> Dedes would become the third Lakers television announcer since the death of Hall of Famer Chick Hearn. Paul Sunderland took over for Hearn after Hearn's death in August 2002.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Who does this guy know in the business? I'm not saying he's a bad announcer but he worked for NBA TV in his early twenties, was the Lakers radio guy at 25 and now has the TV gig. He's decent but I've never been wowed by any of his telecasts. 

Joel's style is better suited for radio so hopefully he stays with the team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like this move. I don't mind Joel at all, but I like Spero better.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I remember Meyers used to do late Friday night MLB games for ESPN in the mid-90's. He always seems out of place doing NBA in general.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think Joel is great. He works well with Stu and continues in the Chick mold of announcers who poke fun at their own team where warranted. 

Granted I haven't heard a 570 KLAC broadcast since Glen Rice was a Laker so I know nothing about Dedes outside of his NBA TV work and interviews.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think Joel is great. He works well with Stu and continues in the Chick mold of announcers who poke fun at their own team where warranted.
> 
> Granted I haven't heard a 570 KLAC broadcast since Glen Rice was a Laker so I know nothing about Dedes outside of his NBA TV work and interviews.


Spero Dedes is much better, at least he knows the game.

Joel Myers has always been way too critical of the Lakers; its almost as though if the Lakers don't play a perfect game you will hear criticism of their play. It gets old. It's as though he played the game himself and he was better than Oscar Robertson at it.

Good move by the Lakers. The telecasts will be watchable again.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Laker Freak said:


> Who does this guy know in the business? I'm not saying he's a bad announcer but he worked for NBA TV in his early twenties, was the Lakers radio guy at 25 and now has the TV gig. He's decent but I've never been wowed by any of his telecasts.
> 
> Joel's style is better suited tofor radio so hopefully he stays with the team.


you could not be any more wrong. you probably haven't heard him call games that much. spero is good, he's much more like chick than joel is. joel is not suited for radio because he does not paint a picture with his words. how are you supposed to know what's going on when the guy isn't describing, with accuracy, what is happening on the court?

i'm not saying joel is bad.. i dont hate him at all. i just dont think he's that great.

if you listen to spero and how he tells you what's happening on the court, he's definitely the guy you want calling your radio games (where people can't see what's happening).


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

afobisme said:


> you could not be any more wrong. you probably haven't heard him call games that much. spero is good, he's much more like chick than joel is. joel is not suited for radio because he does not paint a picture with his words. how are you supposed to know what's going on when the guy isn't describing, with accuracy, what is happening on the court?
> 
> i'm not saying joel is bad.. i dont hate him at all. i just dont think he's that great.
> 
> if you listen to spero and how he tells you what's happening on the court, he's definitely the guy you want calling your radio games (where people can't see what's happening).


Joel's style was a lot different when he did radio back in 03-05. Since he moved to television he has really cut back on painting the picture. And for the record I think Dedes is better than Joel. I was trying to say that Joel sucks on TV but is decent on the radio as opposed to Spero who seems like he would do well at both.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Spero is an excellent announcer!


----------

